# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Προβλημα wifi-κινητου

## alexlarissa

Καλησπερα, δεν ξερω αν γραφω στο σωστο θεμα αλλα εχω ενα προβλημα.

Ενω συνδεομαι κανονικα απο το λαπτοπ στο ασυρματο δικτυο οταν προσπαθω να μπω απο το κινητο δεν μπαινει (δεν κανει καν συνδεση..προσπαθει να παρει την διευθυνση Ip αλλα τιποτα) και με πεταει απο τον σταθερο υπολογιστη οπου το ρουτερ ειναι συνδεδεμενο με καλωδιο.

Εχω ασφαλεια WPA2/PSK, αλλα το εβαλα και χωρις ασφαλεια αλλα παλι τιποτα.Δεν μπαινει και πεταει στον σταθερο.
Οι ρυθμισεις του Wireless ειναι αυτες:


Το channel σε Greece τωρα το αλλαξα.Ηταν United States. Πειραξα και μερικα καναλια αλλα παλι τζιφος :/
Καμια ιδεα; :Thinking: 

*Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι οταν ο σταθερος ειναι κλειστος το κινητο συνδεεται κανονικα.

----------

